# Trouble installing zend-framework from ports.



## aurora (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello,

I attempted to install zend-framework (/usr/ports/www/zend-framework) but it stopped with an error code 1 : 


```
/usr/ports/www/pecl-APC/work/APC-3.0.19/php_apc.c:959: error: duplicate 'static'
```

It's a surprising error because, I've been using Zend FW in other machines (WinXP and Mac OS X) and Zend FW is basically just collection of php files put in anywhere on the directory.

So, what do you suggest me to do? 

Just give up trying to install Zend FW from ports (and use it the way I described for WinXP and Mac)or, 
go on installing (after troubleshooting) it from ports?


----------



## aurora (Apr 29, 2010)

I've chosen the classical way of installing Zend FW, i.e. copying the php files (library files) into a folder and not messing with the binaries and other extras. It's alright now.


----------

